# Finally!(:



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

So, as probably all you know I have been waiting for my doe Sabrina to kid. 
Tonight around 430 went to go check on her and she was laying down. Tried to move her out of the horse's area; she didn't wanna get up. Eventually I got her up.








Was leaving and a guy was coming to pick up another doe so I got to talkin to him and we decided to put her in a stall. 
I walk to go find her in the woods; here she is;

















I tried to get her up, she wouldn't stay up. Made a bed, sat back down about 4 times. Finally I called for help and they decided to carry her to a stall. 
She laid in my lap, we (me and the guy that came [vivian]) were talkin, mom got mad and left. 
Sabrina was laying there, looked at me, looked behind her, her water broke and she got up & switched sides. 
Laid on me again. 
Few more moves and she was pushing









Out came baby 1, blue eyed doeling 
Another few pushes









Baby 2, blue eyed buckling. 
Sat there w/ baby 3 somewhat out of her like 45 seconds then 2 pushes and out comes baby 3









Blue eyed buckling 
{all this happened with in 45 min....} 
Here are more pictures; 
Oh and thank you to Vivian w/ capretta farms I believe is the name


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

Emilie, I will make you a trade! lol gimme that girl!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

MollyLue9 said:


> Emilie, I will make you a trade! lol gimme that girl!


Hmm? Trade? 
Trade of what?(; 125$??(; oh an 10 cents. ?(;


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

:baby:


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

They are perfect!! Congrats on your new babies, glad everything went well


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks guys 

And of course they are perfect! EVERY goat is perfect in my eyes


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

So exciting!


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

They are A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E!!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Haha thanks guys 

Oh & it was my first goat birth 
So serial!!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

oh sweet babies! congratulations!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats girl!! So happy for you!! :stars:


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I'd take that girl for $125.10 in a heartbeat if you were closer!!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

She sure did take her ole sweet time didn't she? Glad they finally decided to come out and join the world. Congrats.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you guys 

Inbetween the doeling and buckling #1, the doeling got right up and jumped in my lap


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

the doeling got right up and jumped in my lap

That is the cutest thing I've ever heard!! i can't wait till our doe decides to kid..... ANYDAY now. just patiently waiting. *sigh*


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

boyd59 said:


> the doeling got right up and jumped in my lap
> 
> That is the cutest thing I've ever heard!! i can't wait till our doe decides to kid..... ANYDAY now. just patiently waiting. *sigh*


It's hard!! 
An yeah, it was so cute I about melted!!


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Aww, so adorable! I just had my first Nigi doe kid last week. After having only Saanens for the last couple years, I was thinking "Wow, you guys sure you were done in there? I think you should go back in a grow a little more!" Congrats on the new little ones!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Goat Lover 98 said:


> Aww, so adorable! I just had my first Nigi doe kid last week. After having only Saanens for the last couple years, I was thinking "Wow, you guys sure you were done in there? I think you should go back in a grow a little more!" Congrats on the new little ones!


Thank you wa just out with them! Here are some updated pics!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

OMG look at that COLOR.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOOOOOOOVE COLOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

They are CUTE!! My daughter would want dairy goats again if she saw those adorable little ones!

Kim


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Haha thanks guys 

And I have a miracle. My friend is prolly gunna but the lil girl and my dad, of all people, wants to buy both the boys for 175!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Amazing!,congrats!!!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Jodi_berg said:


> Amazing!,congrats!!!!


Thank you


----------

